# Seaside and Manasquan fishing today



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Tried to catch some winter flounder or striper today at the Rte 37 bridge....nothing. Then drove up to the Manasquan inlet and managed to catch a skate to keep from getting skunked. I should feel lucky since i was the only one that caught anything. It was a bit chilly until the sun finally snuck out and warmed it up a bit. Clams was the bait for the day, i also threw tsunamis, bombers, and that new saltwater rapala X-Rap. That X-rap is a pretty cool jerk bait the way it dashes and darts under water. If there were any fish around im sure the X would have got'em.


----------

